# hks type 1 turbo timer



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone have a wiring diagram for this???
i bought one used and it did not have a wiring diagram


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try the HKS website............


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

chimmike said:


> try the HKS website............



its not on the web site, trust me i have the same problem


----------

